# Programmieraufgabe - Hilfe



## ClickGamer (3. Mai 2019)

Guten Tag Leute,

ich habe ein Problem bei Aufgabe 9.2 und bräuchte Lösungsansätze. Hier ein Bild vom Aufgabenblatt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besten Dank,

ClickG


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2019)

Scheiterst du an der Mathematik oder am Programmieren? Das ist ehrlich gesagt schon so weit vorgekaut dass ich mich schwer tue noch Tipps hinzuzufügen welche nicht gleich die Lösung sind.
Sollt ihr damit Schleifen lernen?


----------



## ClickGamer (3. Mai 2019)

Nunja, ich weiß nicht wie ich im File die Berechnung machen soll.


----------



## Teacup (3. Mai 2019)

ClickGamer schrieb:


> Nunja, ich weiß nicht wie ich im File die Berechnung machen soll.



Heißt Du weißt was Du rechnen musst, aber weißt nicht wie Du das in der Sprache umsetzen kannst?
Wenn ja ist das Stichwort die schon erwähnte Schleife. "Während x>y tue mit x dieses"...


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Mai 2019)

Eine bedingte Schleife:


```
Function mein_sin(x)
Dim i as Integer
Dim x as Double
Dim Ab as Double                           ' Abbruchkriterium

Do 
       <Sinuswertberechnung>
       <Berechnung des Wertes von Ab>
       If Ab <=1E-6 End
       Do Events                                    ' Aussprungpunkt
Loop
End
End Function
```

Alles in Visual Basic.

Das Grundgerüst hast Du.

Anpassen an die jeweilige Programmiersprache und die Sinusformel einfügen darfst Du selber.


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2019)

@wusel: Warum nimmst du das Abbruchkriterium als Single wenn doch für die Berechnung doppelte Genauigkeit genutzt werden soll?


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Mai 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @wusel: Warum nimmst du das Abbruchkriterium als Single


 War nur kurz auf die Schnelle hingeprogrammiert.

Aber das sollte man beachten, danke für den Hinweis.


----------

